# How to cook monchong



## davemchine (Jan 10, 2014)

I had this delicious fish while visiting Kauai. I special ordered a bunch of it and have portioned it out and placed in freezer. Now I need some advice on how to prepare it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 10, 2014)

I've never heard of it, even though we've been to Kauai a number of times.  It sounds luscious!

A Google search after getting the spelling right:

http://greateatshawaii.blogspot.com/2013/02/monchong-dinner-at-home.html

You should get an idea of the sauces and such.  I'd treat it like mahi mahi.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 11, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> I've never heard of it, even though we've been to Kauai a number of times.  It sounds luscious!
> .



+l

The site said it's only found in Hawaiian waters, and that always make me think of a giant sea wall to keep them contained. 
We are due to go back to Kauai, so I'll look for them. 

Seriously, I bet it's really good eating!


----------



## davemchine (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you for the link. I'm going to take another stab at it.


----------

